# Lane Assist



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Quick query on lane assist....picked up my new TTS yesterday and just noticed today that there's no lane assist :? Had it on my SLine quattro that I've replaced.

Is this correct? Has it been removed from the spec or was it never included on the TTS?

Would be interested to know from anyone else that's recently collected a new TTS, just on case it's a build error.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as said in another topic, lane assist became a std equipment in several market, but I don't know UK situation (apparently not, based on what you wrote)


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I've got it on my 2016 TTS. I didn't specifically spec it unless it came with another pack. To be honest, I tried it once, and turned it off never to be used again.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Yeah it came as standard on my 2016 and 2019 TT Sline's and seems to have disappeared on this year's TTS!

I very occasionally used it on motorways on the narrow lanes through roadworks, but other than that never bothered.

It's not something I would have spec'd but seems strange for it to have disappeared.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I had it on my 2016 TTS but it's not on my 70 TTS, I've read it's no longer standard so you'd need to spec it

It's just another change from Audi, they chop hop and change the options packs all the time


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

There is no mention of Lane Assist for the TT models on either the UK or DE website neither as standard equipment or as an option.

This button and lane markings will be present if you have Lane Assist:


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I've tried this simple camera-based lane assist on other loaner models I've had, and hated it. I'm all for driver assistance, for instance I'd LOVE to have front radar that enables front emergency braking (too many close calls where I'm looking to change lanes and someone slams on their brakes in front of me) and radar cruise control, and I've tried Tesla and Nissan's steering assistance systems which are nice on long drives. I just don't ever have situations where I'm having trouble staying in my lane (or paying the attention to do so), and I only ever noticed Audi's basic system when it would misfire (constantly) in simple situations like a lane merge where it would be trying to keep me from merging where it thought the now-non-existent lane line should have been. I turned it off right away.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

macaddict111 said:


> Audi's basic system when it would misfire (constantly) in simple situations like a lane merge where it would be trying to keep me from merging where it thought the now-non-existent lane line should have been. I turned it off right away.


If you indicate when merging then it temporarily disables the lane assist.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

KevC said:


> I've got it on my 2016 TTS. I didn't specifically spec it unless it came with another pack. To be honest, I tried it once, and turned it off never to be used again.


IIRC it came with the Tech pack?


----------



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

KevC said:


> I've got it on my 2016 TTS. I didn't specifically spec it unless it came with another pack. To be honest, I tried it once, and turned it off never to be used again.


Similar here&#8230;.I've probably used it twice in the four years I've had the car. For me it was a pointless piece of tech, I would rather have had cruise control.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, seems many still don't know that.. :roll: 


pcbbc said:


> If you indicate when merging then it temporarily disables the lane assist.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Haha. People living up to the Audi name and not indicating. :lol:

THIS is why these things exist. It's not autopilot, but I've been in cars with some drivers that are basically just shit, and if they fiddle with the radio, or their attention lapses for a moment, they can start veering off.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Number86 said:


> Haha. People living up to the Audi name and not indicating. :lol:
> 
> THIS is why these things exist. It's not autopilot, but I've been in cars with some drivers that are basically just shit, and if they fiddle with the radio, or their attention lapses for a moment, they can start veering off.


All this "driver assist" nonsense is designed for bad drivers, who don't pay attention to what they are doing. The motoring equivalent of the nanny state. Good drivers generally find the systems annoying at best and dangerous at worst (especially autonomous braking), so can't wait to turn them off. As for lane assist / 'steering intervention', there are plenty of situations (on a quiet road say) where you need to cross over the white line for a few seconds without indicating (e.g. to avoid a pheasant, a stupid pigeon or a massive pothole). I have even heard of lane assist 'forcing' a driver into a pothole that he was trying to avoid. Try that one on your local council when you try to claim for a cracked wheel!

So think yourself lucky. With my M135i (just changed from a TTS) I have to turn off lane assist before each and every journey, which is quite a faff. Apparently, a s/w update is now out that means it can be turned off permanently. Hurrah!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Just to add my bit. I've had lane assist on 2 TTs over the past 5 years and love it. Twice a month I have a long drive of mainly country A roads and engage lane assist.

They are busy roads, not lit or particularly wide. With a constant stream of traffic coming towards me and a variety of brightness and adjustment, at night I find it makes things easier especially if it is raining or foggy. I guess it's horses for courses as other than that I don't use it.


----------



## Julian R (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi, I have "lane assist" on my 2016 TTS. Tried it once then never used it again. Total waste of time and money. Its a bit like that annoying "stop/start" button!


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

The Audi website is as clear as mud https://www.audi-mediacenter.com/en...udi-tts-11105/driver-assistance-systems-11115

However it does state on the Audi config page that the TTS has a camera and/or distance sensor (driver assistance system) as standard!


----------

